# Trouble installing acrorip 8.2 software



## ronmar1265

I am totally new to this industry. I am having trouble installing and setting up acrorip8.2. I get it installed to the point that I have 2 icons on the desk top but when I click on either one, I get an error message that says "Cant find key lock". I e-mailed the manufacturer and was told that I needed to copy and paste 3 files after installation...I have no idea what files, where they are located and how to paste them and where...I am just stuck..Can anyone offer any assistance. Each time I e-mail the manufacturer (in China) I have to wait a day for an answer and that answer just confuses me further...Any help or suggestions would be appreciated...Thanks so much


----------



## Reymond

ronmar1265 said:


> I am totally new to this industry. I am having trouble installing and setting up acrorip8.2. I get it installed to the point that I have 2 icons on the desk top but when I click on either one, I get an error message that says "Cant find key lock". I e-mailed the manufacturer and was told that I needed to copy and paste 3 files after installation...I have no idea what files, where they are located and how to paste them and where...I am just stuck..Can anyone offer any assistance. Each time I e-mail the manufacturer (in China) I have to wait a day for an answer and that answer just confuses me further...Any help or suggestions would be appreciated...Thanks so much


What is your printer?
What is your Windows?


----------



## ronmar1265

My printer is the IEHK A3 flat bed DTG built on the Epson 1430. I am running Windows 8.1. I finally figured out how to get the acroRIP installed and opened but now I have another problem..I went through the installation process and changed all the parameters etc....brought in some artwork and tried to print it. The printer made some noises like it was going to print then the platen backed out and the printer started flashing the power light and the paper jam light.....restarted and tried again...same result...any ideas? Thanks so much....


----------



## Nectarandink

Hi there, having the same issue, running windows 10 Acrorip 8.2 with a UV Flatbed epson 1390 installed thd software all good but when sending a print, the printer returns a error. Holding thumbs for any advice, ?

Alternatively can anyone recommend another RIP for cmwwyk that I can download happy to pay for the software just want to get this machine up and running now!

Thanks




ronmar1265 said:


> My printer is the IEHK A3 flat bed DTG built on the Epson 1430. I am running Windows 8.1. I finally figured out how to get the acroRIP installed and opened but now I have another problem..I went through the installation process and changed all the parameters etc....brought in some artwork and tried to print it. The printer made some noises like it was going to print then the platen backed out and the printer started flashing the power light and the paper jam light.....restarted and tried again...same result...any ideas? Thanks so much....


----------



## oregonyouthalive

I finally got it to print with this set up on white t shirts but can’t get to print just white


----------



## hardingwhitneyn8

ronmar1265 said:


> My printer is the IEHK A3 flat bed DTG built on the Epson 1430. I am running Windows 8.1. I finally figured out how to get the acroRIP installed and opened but now I have another problem..I went through the installation process and changed all the parameters etc....brought in some artwork and tried to print it. The printer made some noises like it was going to print then the platen backed out and the printer started flashing the power light and the paper jam light.....restarted and tried again...same result...any ideas? Thanks so much....


How did you get the software to work? I have everything downloaded and its still saying Can't find key". I also bought mine from IEHK.


----------



## Reymond

Everything you need is FilmMaker v4 . This Program support drivers of your printer.

*Try the Trial Version *.


Code:


ftp://ftp.cadlink.com/pub/commercialrelease/trial/FM4Trial.exe


----------



## digifiresk

hi guys. how did you solve the canf find lock key issue. I am frustrated because I cannot make my rip work. partner rip 8.2 after instal shows cant find key lock even when dongle is plugged in usb port. Please help.


----------



## MarkEHWS

Hello idk if anyone will see this and is having the same probelm but i cant get my key lock dongle to work on my AcroRIP 9.0.3. the error is also in like encrypted gibberish. i really need some help worked on this for hours with no solution


----------

